

Cryptography explained in a limerick - hughes
http://hastebin.com/ojihomupen.coffee

======
hughes
Credit to /u/zifyoip [1]

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/24b4o9/whats_the_funni...](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/24b4o9/whats_the_funniest_problem_youve_ever_come_across/ch5rlh7)

------
tptacek
Now all they have to do is figure out how to get OAEP into limericks and
you're all set.

------
ColinWright
Specifically the naive RSA algorithm. When implementing RSA there are many,
many other issues beyond the actual original algorithm, so this is just the
first step.

It's cute and clever, but it's not helpful. Is cute and clever enough to be of
value?

~~~
ctdonath
Such artistic renderings of complex technical topics seem a way for the author
to complete their own thought process, sifting the subject down to a concise &
pleasing expression.

Such expressions _should_ be helpful to beginners, but alas require prolific
annotations rarely provided. Too often it truly is a great starting point, but
requires a daunting amount of trust & buy-in, applied at great length, to get
to where the beginner can appreciate the starting point. For example, I've
sifted computing theory down to

    
    
      A = {0|1,...}
      A(x) <= !(A(y)&A(z))
    

which methinks is very simple & elegant, but is so far removed from a newbie's
experience as to be useless to them.

I suppose the limerick form could be followed, with some annotation, to
implement a basic encryption program. Might make for a good starting point for
a very long chapter on the subject.

